# ZVN Properties



## Deer Ridge Construction (Dec 14, 2012)

Has anyone ever worked for ZVN Properties before? Would like to know more about them


----------



## hansonb625 (Dec 14, 2012)

I second that. Just contacted by them two days ago and would like to know if any1 has any info - good or bad. Thanks


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have done a few jobs for them here and there over the years. Good people they pay like clock work. My ONLY complaint is low volume but I think that depends on where you live.


----------



## Expat (Jan 4, 2013)

I work for ZVN and find them straight shooters. They lack volume but they are worth keeping good with.


----------



## PPCLLC (Nov 15, 2012)

No volume. And when we got work with them over half of the time the work would have been already completed by another company. I will say that they pay on time. Not saying that they are a bad company just sharing what we've experienced.


----------

